# High-fat diet may injure nerve cells



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

High-fat diet may injure nerve cells High-fat diet may injure nerve cells(Thinkstock photos/Getty Images) Eating a high-fat diet may involve injury to neurons, or nerve cells, in a key part of the brain that controls body weight, according to a new study. “The possibility that brain injury may be a consequence of the overconsumption of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

